# Long Range Rifle Range St George?



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Guys,
I am headed down for 2 weeks to St George, and I'm looking for a rifle range that will allow for long range shooting. Not interested in paying for a class, just want to go shoot. Any of you guys live down there, and know of a course I can just pay a simple entrance fee and shoot for a few hours?

Thanks for any leads!


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't know of any in St. George. The LaVerkin gun range(30 min. east of STG) has metal gongs set up at several different distances. They used to have drawings on the benches to show where they are and how far but have since faded away. It's been awhile since I was there but we used to use the north most bench for the best angle at the gongs. There is no cost to use the range just show up, glass the ledges for the gongs and have fun. 

There is a shooting park at the county fairgrounds(in Hurricane about 10 min. from STG) but I haven't heard about a longrange course. Might be worth checking into.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd just go shoot on the Arizona Strip. Its free.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

What Bax said, take River Road south till the pavement ends and keep going, you will see several side roads and places that people shoot. Not too hard to find, lots of garbage left by others that don't clean up after themselves.


----------

